
Amazon poised to launch mobile app store - frb
http://broadcastengineering.com/news/amazon-poised-launch-mobile-app-store-20110315/
======
jmathai
I go back and forth on this. Another App Store increases competition but
ultimately as an app developer I want to point my users to an apk file for
them to install on their mobile phone.

We've got a chance here to properly educate users to a new medium -
installable applications on mobile devices. Let's not screw it up how we did
desktop applications. We're still paying for not properly educating people how
to (and more importantly not to) install software (or viruses).

I hope Android gets a good permission model that makes it clear exactly what
the user is allowing an app to do and hand installation off to good ol' open
web.

